# Bathroom Series



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2006)

I was sitting taking a dump, and had a moment of inspiration: record my surroundings!

It happened at work, in the handicapped bathroom. I had my camera with me, and photographed some stuff on the floor. 

So now, I'm going to make a record of various places while taking a shit, and encourage other photographers to contribute.

The only proviso is, that the best ones will be those taken with you sitting on the can, with your pants down. But if you have other interesting bathroom pics, why not?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2006)

edit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/e4fd2cd4.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2006)

erm... interesting topic johnny


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> erm... interesting topic johnny



When the muse calls, I have no choice but to follow.


----------



## Firky (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a mini project going taking pics of rozzers (police), but I have to collate them and put them in some kind of order - not shit houses but.. um yeaH!


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 3, 2006)

funnily enough, i noticed the other day how many of my pictures were taken in toilets.  i'm sure that says something about me.

if this thread still lives tomorrow i'll link some of my favourite shithouse shots.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a shit load of the foundry toilets somewhere.... I don't make a habit of photographing any old shitter


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> When the muse calls, I have no choice but to follow.




or _the urge_ eh? lol


----------



## soulman (Jul 3, 2006)

No shower Johnny?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually, my motivation was to see whether or not staid english people could abandon their inhibitions enough to allow them to snap photos while straining at stool...

Can you create at both ends, as it were, simultaneously?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tinseltown:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/tom5031.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 3, 2006)

Its all so Marcel Duchamp:

http://www.beatmuseum.org/duchamp/fountain.html


----------



## Firky (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish I had my lead for my camera, I'm gonna have to collect it from teeps. 

Can you do golden shower shots?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## WouldBe (Jul 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I wish I had my lead for my camera, I'm gonna have to collect it from teeps.
> 
> Can you do golden shower shots?



If you've got a waterproof camera.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's one I took recently 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/loulou777/bathroommirror.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I wish I had my lead for my camera, I'm gonna have to collect it from teeps.
> 
> Can you do golden shower shots?




No, unless it's a malfunctioning urinal that's doing the spraying.

This is about the surroundings we provide ourselves for a different basic and important bodily function than the old in/out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Here's one I took recently
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/loulou777/bathroommirror.jpg



Jesus christ; an authority on Freudian conversion/Reichian armoring, with pink lace panties to boot.

p.s. a theory of mine. One way to determine the craziness of another human being is to observe how many leopardskin clothing items they're wearing, or own. Underwear only means not too crazy, but it's a hidden craziness.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Jesus christ; an authority on Freudian conversion/Reichian armoring, with pink lace panties to boot.
> 
> p.s. a theory of mine. One way to determine the craziness of another human being is to observe how many leopardskin clothing items they're wearing, or own. Underwear only means not too crazy, but it's a hidden craziness.




I took the photo, the feet are my friend's  

She's pretty crazy in a cool kinda way and she has absolutely shedloads of leopardskin print stuff

I'm not sure what Freudian conversion/Reichian armoring is so I wouldn't describe myself as an authority


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 3, 2006)

me in a glastonbury portaloo.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 3, 2006)

the toilet at nu-urban towers


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> me in a glastonbury portaloo.



Dude, you're so handsome: but where is the bathroom?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 3, 2006)

whoopsy woo


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 3, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Dude, you're so handsome: but where is the bathroom?



you never been in a portaloo before JC?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 3, 2006)

*Tsk!*







naughtiness evidenced


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> you never been in a portaloo before JC?



Yes, but I was talking about your image. All I could see was your large face. Handsome as it is, I want to see your shit-taking surroundings. Point the camera away from the visage...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Gigi's Pizza.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/t6018.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/t6017.jpg


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 3, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> me in a glastonbury portaloo.




I love the look of "concentration."


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

We spend a lot of time in bathrooms, but you never see them, unless it's some Architectural Digest spread about a million dollar chrome and terra cotta dumper in Steven Spielberg's house, or else the bathroom in trainspotting.

The cans we use are somewhere in between; there are millions of them; but where are the pictures?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> I love the look of "concentration."



I don't believe he's actually grunting...


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 3, 2006)

IIRC i was in there to do a quick line of chang out of the wind...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

My kid's bathroom.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/t6019.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/t6020.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> IIRC i was in there to do a quick line of chang out of the wind...



Not grunting, but hooting...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/t6023.jpg

Safeways


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/t6022.jpg


----------



## soulman (Jul 4, 2006)

Yawns...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Yawns...



The door is thataway..............---->


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/eb7a4113.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/8bc466d3.jpg


----------



## Nina (Jul 7, 2006)

I must admit, I have a penchant for getting out my camera in public loos. 

I'm waiting to get arrested...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

just for you johnny!





ya freak


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/0e38dbd4.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2006)

These last three are from Duffin's Donuts.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> I must admit, I have a penchant for getting out my camera in public loos.
> 
> I'm waiting to get arrested...



Well throw off your conformist mentality, and show us the pictures.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> just for you johnny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A good start, dude.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's one I found today when I took the pooch for a walk....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2006)

Men's bathroom and change room at Third Beach.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/3a375003.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/c6f374b5.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2006)

Me 'N Ed's Pizza.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/8c5f6215.jpg


----------



## Dandred (Jul 10, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Me 'N Ed's Pizza.
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/8c5f6215.jpg




*Yawn*......36 posts from the thread starter out of 59  

Yes! I want to see bathrooms


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey, it's my thread.

Bathrooms for all the world to see.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Silver City:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/t7035.jpg


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's my thread.
> 
> Bathrooms for all the world to see.




I'm sure you North Americans love this stuff, but sadly it doesn't seem to work here, even though the British have toilet humor....... 

Did this work for you on a right wing board???


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 11, 2006)

I think we need to take you over to knobbin' and sobbin' and have a sense of humour installed.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 11, 2006)

but they are crap and unfunny.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 11, 2006)

i liked addy's one.  toilets are great, as long as there's a good reason to take the picture...


----------



## mauvais (Jul 11, 2006)

Addy's one's ace. Outside toilet  

I like the old wisdom about improving your photography by locking yourself in the bathroom for an hour with three rolls of film (or equivalent, obviously) and seeing what you can manage. Random bathroom shots, ain't quite the same thing though.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 11, 2006)

It isn't necessarily the photographs that are funny in themselves.  It is the self-referential, mastabatory decadence, and artistic conceit of some modern art.  This isn't  as funny as Art School Confidential, but still worth a smile.  Perhaps you had to go to art school to find this funny.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a deal best avoided if you ask me


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 11, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> That's a deal best avoided if you ask me



 

If I had it to over again....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> It isn't necessarily the photographs that are funny in themselves.  It is the self-referential, mastabatory decadence, and artistic conceit of some modern art.  This isn't  as funny as Art School Confidential, but still worth a smile.  Perhaps you had to go to art school to find this funny.



It's obvious, innit?

Question: what's wrong with the British?

Dandred: why would I post pictures of Vancouver bathrooms on some right wing board?



Warning: there will be many more pics. For one thing, we're driving across canada in about a week, and I intend to snap my way through as many crappers as I can sit my butt in.

I'm going out to buy a mega memory card this afternoon. But if the opportunity presents itself, I'll try to make deliveries to the thread from the field, as it were.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

Also, view it as a comment on life as narrated by the condition of the nation's bathrooms.....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

p.s. Nobody will understand any of this till after I'm dead.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Question: what's wrong with the British?



What do you mean? Have you tried this thread on shall I say one of North Americas _true _conservative type boards? Was it a huge seccess?




			
				Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Dandred: why would I post pictures of Vancouver bathrooms on some right wing board?



Your right Johhny, I was being silly to expect conservative (to the right politically) boards in North America to be cultured enough have a photo forum.  





			
				Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Warning: there will be many more pics. For one thing, we're driving across canada in about a week, and I intend to snap my way through as many crappers as I can sit my butt in.



How about really going wild and sending a picture of yourself on the crapper?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> p.s. Nobody will understand any of this till after I'm dead.



I'll buy a bunch cheap and peddle them for a huge markup when you're dead.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> It's obvious, innit?
> 
> Question: what's wrong with the British?



Maybe they just don't get irony.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Warning: there will be many more pics. For one thing, we're driving across canada in about a week, and I intend to snap my way through as many crappers as I can sit my butt in.
> 
> I'm going out to buy a mega memory card this afternoon. But if the opportunity presents itself, I'll try to make deliveries to the thread from the field, as it were.



I've been wondering if we were going to be able to see the regional diversity of our bathrooms from coast to coast - 

My daughter is doing from here to Halifax - I'll get her to complete your series.

btw - you are driving?!?  Hope you have lots of games for the kids


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> I'll buy a bunch cheap and peddle them for a huge markup when you're dead.




Ok. 

In the meantime, Nebraska crappers: what are they like? You've been to art school - you know you want to.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

For example, there's a tourist place, I think it's in North Platte. It's a replica fort. It sells what you would expect. Wood carvings, fur things, etc. Western tourist goods. I expect it would have a good bathroom.  I think I used it, but can't recall the details.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

spring-peeper said:
			
		

> I've been wondering if we were going to be able to see the regional diversity of our bathrooms from coast to coast -
> 
> My daughter is doing from here to Halifax - I'll get her to complete your series.
> 
> btw - you are driving?!?  Hope you have lots of games for the kids



Yep, driving. The kids aren't bad in the car - now.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Maybe they just don't get irony.




Can you be ironic and hidebound at the same time?


----------



## Dandred (Jul 13, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Can you be ironic and hidebound at the same time?




hide·bound (hīd'bound') pronunciation
adj.

   1. Stubbornly prejudiced, narrow-minded, or inflexible.
   2. Having abnormally dry, stiff skin that adheres closely to the underlying flesh. Used of domestic animals such as cattle.
   3. Having the bark so contracted and unyielding as to hinder growth. Used of trees.


Are you saying British people are: 

1. Stubbornly prejudiced, narrow-minded, or inflexible???

2. Having abnormally dry, stiff skin that adheres closely to the underlying flesh. Used of domestic animals such as cattle.  

3. Having the bark so contracted and unyielding as to hinder growth. Used of trees.  

*Originally Posted by Johnny Canuck2*

*Question:* *what's wrong with the British?*

How about some pictures of you on the crapper Johnny? Too prude?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dandred said:
			
		

> How about some pictures of you on the crapper Johnny? Too prude?



Sorry dude, you'll have to procure your own stroke material.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 13, 2006)

Just discovered this thread, truly inspirational, well done Johnny ! I will be contributing just as soon as, ahem!, the urge takes me !


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Is the sophisticated mans - rate my poo?


----------



## Dandred (Jul 14, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Sorry dude, you'll have to procure your own stroke material.




Damn, you worked out why I wanted it


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Can you be ironic and hidebound at the same time?








taken a while back...I'll comeback_in_a_mo with one t_p saw when I took it Feb2005...we thought of you Joannie.  

*I've got some shots of "work done" by _the man who can't hit the pan_ somewhere tooo...but I guess you may not want to see those?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 15, 2006)

Well the really great thing about all this Johnny is that nobody's going to ask to borrow your camera


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 15, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Well the really great thing about all this Johnny is that nobody's going to ask to borrow your camera



I wouldn't let you anyway, but in any event, I don't actually get any excrement on it.

I cheat. Often, my pants are up when these shots are taken. Truth be told, I might not wash my hands when I leave the bathroom, but if this concerns you, you're probably one of those people who turns the faucet off with their elbows, and won't open the door without using a paper towel.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 16, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/a11c7420.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/8bc55ae7.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/2480c35c.jpg


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 16, 2006)

here's one for you johnny, another in my own bathroom series that really should get a set of its own in flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## chainsaw cat (Jul 17, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Warning: there will be many more pics. For one thing, we're driving across canada in about a week, and I intend to snap my way through as many crappers as I can sit my butt in.
> 
> I'm going out to buy a mega memory card this afternoon. But if the opportunity presents itself, I'll try to make deliveries to the thread from the field, as it were.



Christ, JC, we know Canadians are boring and backwards, but surely in a vast and splendid country like yours, even one of you baseball-hatted Labatts-drinking snowblind mooseshaggers can find a better subject for your Box Brownie than a series of bogs?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 17, 2006)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> Christ, JC, we know Canadians are boring and backwards, but surely in a vast and splendid country like yours, even one of you baseball-hatted Labatts-drinking snowblind mooseshaggers can find a better subject for your Box Brownie than a series of bogs?



No, I'm bored to tears with taking photos of glacial lakes and mountain vistas. Bathrooms it is.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you sure you don't have German ancestry Johnny?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope, B.C.

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/th_fb598bc4.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/1eac823e.jpg

Merritt, B.C.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/c0a627fd.jpg

Motel, Kamloops

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/aedef7bf.jpg

Restaurant, Kamloops

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/bc042348.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Are you sure you don't have German ancestry Johnny?



There's no actual excrement in any of these pics; nothing for Germans here...


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 27, 2006)

I see your prostate is in good working order.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope so!


----------



## Vixiha (Aug 1, 2006)

Is this thread strictly for public washrooms or are privates allowed?

<looks at date of Johnny's last post>

<worries Johnny may have become constipated>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 2, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

>



I've been fighting the urge to take that picture.

No, I'm not constipated. On this trip, I'm not finding a lot of computers with usb ports, and when I do, I've been posting trip pics.

I'm saving up the bathroom pics for when I get home, and can go through them, sort of come up with a 'best of' Canadian bathrooms.

Also, private, public, whatever. My bathroom at home and work are on here.


----------



## Vixiha (Aug 2, 2006)

Kewl 

I thought that might be your private bathroom but I wasn't certain.

<searches for 4 AA batteries>


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, Johnny, here are some Nebraska crappers, just for you.  

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0309_0044.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0316_0051.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0308_0043.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0298_0033.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0335_0070.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0340_0075.jpg

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0339_0074.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/8bd3a389.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/e1b937b5.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2006)

Outhouse graffiti on the Canadian Shield:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/89208c8f.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/21952186.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/288b4548.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/e9e7dcab.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/668f4c82.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/99270.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/485c2b81.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/a1c2fa2a.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/e8f2e4a6.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/1002742c.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/13aaec35.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

It's not my shirt.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/b6b42c32.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/cccc6059.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/db0447ee.jpg


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 7, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/db0447ee.jpg



What, no two-holers???

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m51/Yuwipi_Woman/DSCF0316_0051.jpg


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 7, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> It's not my shirt.
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/b6b42c32.jpg




Too bad, it's pretty spiff.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2006)

Can peeps stop posting up enormous pics please?


----------



## Firky (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry its just how I go to the bathroom... *badtoomtish*


----------



## elliot (Aug 7, 2006)

this was once hanging up pride of place in my local service station gents (click for bigger)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 10, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/b5989cf9.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 10, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/548ba34d.jpg

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/84416d68.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/e9513d1a.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/b0000da9.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/7c3a522a.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Vixiha (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't believe it's already been a year since the last post on this great thread!   

I planned to post photos of our bathrooms but now my camera is broken!  

I must get a new one asap!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Vixiha said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's already been a year since the last post on this great thread!
> 
> I planned to post photos of our bathrooms but now my camera is broken!
> 
> I must get a new one asap!



I'm starting to find myself inspired by bathrooms again.

Or maybe I'm just going to different bathrooms.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## johey24 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Chinese public Toilet at Petrol Station*

You just squat, do your thing, don't look down, talk to the guy on your left or right, wipe (if you brought paper) and leave. Yet again, one thing you NEVER do is look down ....   

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/1773269563_0ad06547e3_o.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 27, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> You just squat, do your thing, don't look down, talk to the guy on your left or right, wipe (if you brought paper) and leave. Yet again, one thing you NEVER do is look down ....
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/1773269563_0ad06547e3_o.jpg




Now _that's_ a bathroom!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 27, 2007)

It's supposed to be boring as fuck?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 27, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be boring as fuck?



Like your photos?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Like your photos?



I guess so.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 28, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I guess so.



Dude, what happened. Does nobody like you back home, so you had to move to the Continent?


----------



## Vixiha (Oct 28, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> You just squat, do your thing, don't look down, talk to the guy on your left or right, wipe (if you brought paper) and leave. Yet again, one thing you NEVER do is look down ....
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/1773269563_0ad06547e3_o.jpg


My dad once abused one similar to that at a book store in Japan.  It was after eating Japanese food for a week or two, then suddenly deciding to eat McDonalds.  A Japanese man came in, gasped, then left suddenly.  It was quite the horror story!  

I seem to remember NVP mentioning a similar story when he came down with dysentery in India but it wasn't funny.


----------



## johey24 (Oct 29, 2007)

I can show you more of these wee horror holes, but then I have to upload them to flickr ... and horror of horrors ... heehee ...nobody will ever look at my photo stream on there again. Maybe I will.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2008)

I found a new model tonight!


----------



## alexandragibson (Jun 11, 2008)

*Girls in Bathrooms*



I have been photographing myself in bathrooms for years.  I can't really help myself.
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/?action=view&current=web2008NataliaTUBNATALIAINTHETUB.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/web2008NataliaTUBNATALIAINTHETUB.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/?action=view&current=web-clovetub.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/web-clovetub.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

www.alexandrdagibsonphotography.com


Lately I have been photographing models in bathrooms.

Alexandra


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 11, 2008)

alexandragibson said:


> I have been photographing myself in bathrooms for years.  I can't really help myself.
> <a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/?action=view&current=web2008NataliaTUBNATALIAINTHETUB.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/web2008NataliaTUBNATALIAINTHETUB.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/?action=view&current=web-clovetub.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v58/siren1920/web-clovetub.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> ...




Site doesn't work, but it's nice to meet another true believer.


----------

